# What are the names of these Fonts (please)?



## Mat (Jun 6, 2004)

The attach image thing wasn't working so I just linked to them












Anyone? I'd really like to find them for some work I'm doing, but don't know their names or whether they are readily available.

Thanks in advance.

Mat


----------



## pathofthorns19 (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't know what the specific names of those fonts are (the second one is a type of classcal old english), but there are many like them - in fact almost identical - for free download.  Go to dafont.com.  Great place, lot os fonts.


----------



## catscout (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to:
http://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/

and use the images that you have
Is the best way to identify fonts


----------



## Mat (Jun 6, 2004)

I found the second one it's called 'Fette Fraktur', it's US$22, if anyone is interested.

Still no luck with the first one.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 6, 2004)

Basement Jaxx could be a custom dealnot sure though.


----------



## Mat (Jun 7, 2004)

I was thinking that and it must be the case, I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Mat (Jun 11, 2004)

I've given up on those two.  Thanks for the help anyways guys.

I have another one though.

Anyone know it?

Thanks 

Mat


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 13, 2004)

You know, a good place to start might be iconfactory. They have fonts there, I think, or at least links to other sites that do. You could also try emailing the sites where you find the fonts you like. Find out what they are using. Worth a shot!


----------



## Mat (Jun 14, 2004)

That's a good idea, thanks buddy.


----------

